# Sønderborg Hafen



## moench1605 (3. November 2014)

Ich war in der letzten Woche einige Male im Hafen von Sønderborg unterwegs. Gleich am ersten Tag musste ich leider feststellen, dass es schon wieder eine Stelle gibt, an der das Angeln verboten wurde. Ein Dank an alle sogenannten "Angler", die ihre Wurmdosen und sinstigen Angeldreck einfach liegen lassen! Es ist schon schwierig, sich nach seinem Müll zu bücken und ihn in die ca. 10 Meter entfernten Mülltonnen zu schmeißen!

Was bedeuten diese Angelverbote eigentlich? Was passiert, wenn man erwischt wird bzw. kontrolliert es wirklich jemand? Nördlich von der alten Brücke ist das Angeln ja auch verboten. Dort sind aber praktisch täglich mehrere Angler unterwegs, auch dänische.

Am Freitag Nachmittag war ich dann zum Abschluß nochmal auf der Festland-Seite gegenüber vom Schloß auf der ersten Buhne. War niemand da außer mir, bis plötzlich ein VW-Bus kam. Ich glaube, es waren insgesamt 5 "Angler", von denen zwei erstmal ihr ganzes Geraffel direkt neben die Buhne geschleppt haben. Ich stand dort noch und habe mit Gufi mei Glück versucht. Als sie alles da hatten, fingen sie mit dem Aufbauen an. Kurz danach wurde die erste Rute ca 5 Meter rechts von mir in den Sund geworfen. Ging ja noch, aber keine 3 Minuten später flog die 2. Rute ca. 10 Meter links von mir ins Wasser! Das fand ich schon ziemlich unverschämt, als sie dann aber auch noch einen Dorsch, der aus meiner unweit entfernten Position, ziemlich sicher keine 38cm hatte, in ihre Kiste eingepackt haben, habe ich mich verzogen. 

Ich hätte eigentlich was sagen sollen wegen dem Dorsch, aber wer die Ruten schon so unverschämt auswirft, hat bestimmt nicht viel Verständnis für so einen Einwand.

Gefangen habe ich im Hafen übrigens nix. War fast nur mit GuFi unterwegs.


----------



## Eggi 1 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Das ist es ja, wenn niemand etwas sagt, werden diese Jungs immer
 dreister und unverschämter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Leider sehe ich es dort auch regelmäßig.... :-(


----------



## moench1605 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Hej Matze,

du kennst dich doch bestimmt aus, was die Angelverbote dort im Hafen wirklich bedeuten, oder? Warum stehen soviele Angelr dort, wo man eigentlich nicht angeln darf?

Andreas


----------



## Marf22 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Moin, moin!

Ich kenne die Angelvebote in Sonderborg direkt jetzt nicht genau. Ich lass das fischen da komplett, weil mir da schon beim zugucken und spazieren gehen die Galle hoch kommt! Es gibt so viele gute Stellen auf Als, da muss ich da nicht hin. Die Anzahl an Heringsdorschen die da mitgenommen werden ist einfach zu hoch.....ist aber auch auf so machem Charterboot so.

Ich würde mich aber auch nicht mit 5 Jungs anlegen, bringt doch nix.


----------



## shad (5. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Moin moin in die Runde.
Kann ich so auch alles bestätigen. Haben das vor 4 Jahren auch gegenüber vom Schloss erlebt. Da standen 8 "Angler" die in ca. 15min 10 Dörschleins fingen. Geschätzt 20cm im schnitt. Davon ging nicht ein Einziger zurück. Auf unser nachfragen was denn mit dem Mindestmass ist wurde uns mit russischem Akzent geantwortet : "wir waren vor euch da..." !!! Hä? Die Truppe gehörte übrigends zusammen und wir haben uns dann lieber verzogen, weil keiner auf ne Prügelei aus war...
Gruß,

  shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

shad du alter Gummireifen Stipper 

Lg


----------



## shad (6. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Moin Matze,

 ja, aber nur noch im Familienurlaub. :vik: Machen gerade unseren Bootsführerschein und ein Boot haben wir auch schon. #6#6#6
 Bei Dir sonst alles klar?

 Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Oh das hört sich doch gut an #6
Dann sehe ich dich bald mit Boot hier??


----------



## shad (7. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Unser Boot steht von April bis Oktober auf Fehmarn auf dem Campingplatz. Da werden wir dann natürlich auch bevorzugt fischen. Aber wir kommen sicher bald mal wieder zu Euch. Wie läuft es denn z.Zt. bei Euch? Auf Fehmarn nicht so gut - denke mal, das Wasser ist einfach noch zu warm...
Gruß,
  shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Hier ebenso, Plattfisch hervorragend und Dorsch noch träge.Hatte gestern ein paar in 5m Wassertiefe. Also langsam kommen die wohl wieder in Fahrt.


----------



## F1SCHER (8. November 2014)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Moin Moin

Hat jemand noch nen Tipp zum Brandungsfischen ? Wollt nächstes we mal antesten ! 

schönes we allen !


----------



## warenandi (29. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Weiß ja nicht ob es hier reinpasst. 
Bin das erste mal jetzt hier auf -Als- und möchte gerne noch ein wenig auf Hering gehen von Land aus.
Wo ist es denn hier möglich?
Irgendwelche Kenner hier?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
LG


----------



## Airferdo (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Ab dem 04.04 bin ich auch auf Als ...und überlege noch mein Boot mitzunehmen ! Kann mir jemand sagen was ich auf keinen Fall verpassen sollte ;-)


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Angeln ist dort im Hafen verboten an vielen  Stellen ... ( Überall Schilder !)  ich Pers.  Habe mich drann gehalten und weiss aber auch nicht ob es kontrolliert bzw was passiert ? Die typischen komischen Angler ( Angler ohne Tasche , Messer Unterfang-Kescher,  ) nur mit Schnur , Köder bewaffnet und dann  da ganz unauffällig Rum geeiertt haben ... ich hab nur " geguckt " da kamen gleichen nette Frage  wie : hast du ein Problem ..... wie schon geschrieben hier ...möchte da auch ungern Stress anzetteln ( hier in Hamburg weiss Ich wo ich anrufen kann   ) und habe dann meine Angel im Auto gelassen ... mein Tipp sich vor Ort erkundigen und wenn geht nicht alleine ( nachts auf Dorsch ) dort angeln ... wegen Heringen würde ich dort eh nicht angeln gehen .... #d

Dort hat man eher Glück auf Dorsch oder auch mal ne schöne Mefo ...


----------



## warenandi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Alles klar. Danke für den Hinweis.
Wegen Hering,.... Wo kann ich denn auf Hering angeln hier?
Bin in Mommark und weiß nicht wo ich sonst auf Hering angeln kann oder ist es hier nicht empfehlenswert auf Als Hering zu angeln?


----------



## Schlammtaucher (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Ih bin ab- und zu mal im Sonderbuger Hafen und habe da eigentlich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht... Wegen der Verbote musst du wirklich die Augen offen halten...Angeln kannst du jedoch direkt vor der Uni,also Festlandseite.

Inselseite ist etwas schwieriger zu erklären...ca. 1 km nördlich des Schloßes kommt irgendwann eine Brachfläche, also ungenutzte ;Wiese; da ist auch ein Ponton auf den du rauf kannst. Da isses erlaubt... Wir haben an beiden Stellen schon Dorsche und auch Heringe gefangen...Nimm aber etwas schwerers Gerät mit, da die Strömung recht stark sein kann.

Alternativ kann man noch Abenrade nennen...Ist ca. 30 oder 40km entfernt. Das ist eigentlich nicht schlecht für Heringe. Dorsche gibt es da auch, aber ich habe da immer nur sehr sehr kleine gefangen....


----------



## nidifuge (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Wegen Hering guck mal im Forum unter Augustenborg. 
Gab da aber auch schon mal ein Fangverbot.|kopfkrat


----------



## warenandi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Sønderborg Hafen*

Super. Klingt schonmal echt gut. Werde ich auf jeden fall im Hinterkopf behalten... #6
Augustenborg.... Wo denn da? Da endet das Wasser ja. Also doch noch ein Stück weiter vorne?


----------

